# Akusta Fotron 25" Recurve Riser



## Rael84 (Feb 22, 2016)

I'm interested as well. The limbs are priced as attractive alternatives to the WNS line.


----------



## st8arrow (Apr 25, 2005)

Looked at their website...lots of good looking offerings....time will tell


----------



## Robert43 (Aug 2, 2004)

Butt ugly if you ask me


----------



## Nick728 (Oct 19, 2014)

Robert43 said:


> Butt ugly if you ask me


Wasn't asking your opinion on it's looks. I was asking for user reviews.
Nick


----------



## archeryal (Apr 16, 2005)

It looks like the company is based in China and has been apparently watching Gray archery (too closely?), with some of their interesting innovations. They have a hollow clicker bar and apparently the tillerbolt pivots from the bottom, allowing the bolt to sit flat on the limb. The limb alignment hardware is also anodized in contrasting colors.


----------



## theminoritydude (Feb 11, 2013)

Nope. Wasn’t about Gray.


----------



## Nick728 (Oct 19, 2014)

They do look a lot like Fivics risers.
Nick


----------



## Ineras (Apr 24, 2015)

Reminds me a lot more of Bosen, specifically the Horn and Reaper risers. I use the 17" Horn for a barebow setup, the swiveling tiller bolt system is solid and works great. If you look at the 25" version of the Horn, it also has the same 2 holes for barebow weights below the grip. I wonder if Akusta is just Bosen under a new name.


----------



## lksseven (Mar 21, 2010)

archeryal said:


> It looks like the company is based in China and has been apparently watching Gray archery (too closely?), with some of their interesting innovations. They have a hollow clicker bar and apparently the tillerbolt pivots from the bottom, allowing the bolt to sit flat on the limb. The limb alignment hardware is also anodized in contrasting colors.


"Gray archery" .... I though the same thing when I saw the pics.


----------



## Giacy (Apr 26, 2019)

akusta tenbris carbon foam = fivics vellator carbon foam , controlled by the respective sites the construction methods


----------



## KevinI (Sep 1, 2013)

I agree. Looks like a Gray Archery knockoff. Tiller system, hollow clicker plate, even all the weight mounting points are the same.


----------

